# one ring to rule them all



## syongstar (Apr 25, 2003)

Let me know what you think of this;

http://www.geocities.com/songanie/ring.html


----------



## Idril (Apr 25, 2003)

hehe ha ha hehe ha ha hehe That's brilliant! I really liked that.


----------



## 33Peregrin (May 15, 2003)

That was really funny! I sent it to everyone I know.


----------



## Lady Aragorn (May 15, 2003)

that was great, and i don't like bush, so it was even better! 

Bush is Sauron, save the Shire!


----------



## Gandalf White (May 15, 2003)

Bush is Sauron, save the Shire! Lol! I've seen that before, but it's still funny!  




> _Originally posted by Lady Aragorn _
> *that was great, and i don't like bush, so it was even better!*




Just to let you know, there is a Guild of Politics where you can express statements like these. Or if you want, even more contradictory!   

If you dislike Bush, how would it be great if he had the One Ring? Just a thought.....


----------



## syongstar (May 16, 2003)

*laugh although it's not funny,but scary*

I made that website to help me deal with the war in Iraq and the nuclear threat from Korea.............


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 24, 2003)

Haha... Even though I've seen that pic hundreds of times it's still hilarious


----------



## grendel (Feb 23, 2004)

*The Real Lord of the Rings?..*

Don't want to start any political fights here... but I thought this was riotous!


----------



## Niniel (Feb 24, 2004)

That is old....(see this thread http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=11422&highlight=bush+ring). But it's still funny.


----------

